# Spoon Roast and smoked potatoes!



## wisconsinbutt (Jun 11, 2013)

Ran to the grocery store last night to grab a brisket for the smoker today. They were out, so instead I picked up a 3.5lb spoon roast. Rubbed it with SPOG (extra P) and a little Montreal seasoning, wrapped it and into the fridge for the night.

Got up and started the smoker, rubbed the potatoes with EVOO, minced garlic, salt and pepper and wrapped in foil..

Everybody went on the 250 degree smoker loaded with cherry and apple wood at 1:45p.m.













spoon.jpg



__ wisconsinbutt
__ Jun 11, 2013






Tried to keep the temp around the 250 mark during the entire smoke, but without my mods being completed, it fluctuated between 225 and 325. I pulled the roast at an IT of 141 after 2hours and 15min and put in on the sear grill from 2min per side. The taters reached an IT of 210 the same time I pulled the roast (due to being on the hot side)

Foiled the roast and let sit for 30min before unwrapping so it could start to cool. I wanted it to cool down so I could get it cut up for dinner.













spoon1.jpg



__ wisconsinbutt
__ Jun 11, 2013






This turned out DELICIOUS!! This is my best smoke to date (this being number 6) 

Roast and potatoes both turned out great. The entire family loved everything. I am looking forward to making this again.













spoon2.jpg



__ wisconsinbutt
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good from here. What is a spoon roast?


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jun 11, 2013)

Spoon Roast is not an actual cut of meat, but rather a marketing term for a cut of beef sirloin, top sirloin roast or "sirloin beef bottom tips", or a cut of lamb, that with low and slow cooking comes out so tender you can "scoop the meat with a spoon." So, essentially, it is somewhat close to being higher grade of pot roast beef that doesn't require quite as much cooking time as a pot roast.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you! That's still a fine looking meal!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation...haven't heard that term before.  Dinner looked great!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 12, 2013)

WisconsinButt said:


> Spoon Roast is not an actual cut of meat, but rather a marketing term for a cut of beef sirloin, top sirloin roast or "sirloin beef bottom tips", or a cut of lamb, that with low and slow cooking comes out so tender you can "scoop the meat with a spoon." So, essentially, it is somewhat close to being higher grade of pot roast beef that doesn't require quite as much cooking time as a pot roast.
> 
> Read more: http://www.cooksinfo.com/spoon-roast#ixzz2VyTekpFy


hmmm.... sort of like London Broil terminology, thanks for the info.

Food looks awesome


----------



## chef willie (Jun 12, 2013)

looks pretty good no matter whatcha call it....nice smoke ring.....some paper thin slices on a hoagie roll with au jus for dipping sounds real good about now


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a good loking meal. Haven't heard of "Spoon Roast" , but looks a bit like a Tip. Anyway , Beef is good... Thanks for the Q-view.


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jun 12, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> looks pretty good no matter whatcha call it....nice smoke ring.....some paper thin slices on a hoagie roll with au jus for dipping sounds real good about now


I'm trying to talk the boss into letting me get a slicer. She isn't to fond of the idea. She says I have enough "kitchen gadgets"! I don't think there is such a thing.


----------



## seenred (Jun 12, 2013)

That looks like a delicious meal by any name!  Thanks for sharing!

Red


----------



## sqwib (Jun 12, 2013)

WisconsinButt said:


> I'm trying to talk the boss into letting me get a slicer. She isn't to fond of the idea. She says I have enough "kitchen gadgets"! I don't think there is such a thing.


Take her hand and say

A meat slicer is not a GADGET, a meat slicer is an extension of me as a cook.

I will sleep better at night owning a slicer, sleeping better makes ME feel better, making me a better husband, a better husband makes a happier wife.

And if she does not respond to that tell her SQWIB said for you to say that, then after she says , "what the hell is a SQWIB", run out of the room crying!

She will think you went off the deepend, feel guilty for putting you in a bad place and offer to buy you a slicer.

This will work!

So you see my friend, you are doing this to make her happy! GOT IT!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Or....give her a dull knife and let her "slice" the meats....and just grin.  Your point will be made.

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 12, 2013)

Your meal looks very good! I like to cut spoon roast diagonal into 1/2 steaks and grill at 400 for about 10 minutes. Festival Foods is a WI grocery store and they have a great marinade for those roasts.


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jun 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Your meal looks very good! I like to cut spoon roast diagonal into 1/2 steaks and grill at 400 for about 10 minutes. Festival Foods is a WI grocery store and they have a great marinade for those roasts.


I live in WI and frequent Festival for their Burgundy pepper spoon roast.. I have always cut it into steaks as well.  But I'm going to try one on the smoker now.. This one turned out too good not to try it out


----------



## foamheart (Jun 12, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Take her hand and say
> 
> A meat slicer is not a GADGET, a meat slicer is an extension of me as a cook.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, sounds like the voice of experience talking here.


----------

